

Processing XSLT Transformations in Windows - danielnicollet

anyone knows of a good windows XSLT processor to run transformations in Windows in batch mode (many XML to CSV file transformations at once) like Xalan does it from the commend line with Java?
======
danielnicollet
Actually, I found the right solution for windows - hopefully this is helpful
to someone else: <http://www.zlatkovic.com/libxml.en.html> and for more
details: <http://www.sagehill.net/docbookxsl/InstallingAProcessor.html> and
<http://www.sagehill.net/docbookxsl/HtmlOutput.html> Worked very well for me!

------
zdw
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=2fb55371-c94e-4373-b0e9-db4816552e41&displaylang=en)

next?

~~~
danielnicollet
Thanks. I am not much of a windows person but I guess if can also use a
browser with a XSLT processing instruction. Just didn't think of this when I
posted. But thx for the input. Any other good client would be appreciated.

